# Looking for ideas to improving my exterior!



## Bobleckis (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking to sell my home later this year. I want to improve the look of the exterior, in my eyes it's just missing something. So I'm here to get your opinions and ideas!


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for posting and I think what you are talking about is curb appeal. I&#8217;m no expert on that but others should be along with ideas. I think your place looks charming and if anything gives the illusion of being small. I don&#8217;t know if smallish is in or not now or if inside it is even small. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 11, 2017)

Can't tell by the picture, what color is your front door?  It should POP!  I assume the windows are vinyl along with the siding.  

Landscaping can help.  Your current landscaping is all pretty young and small.  Some height at the corner would help along with some color. A larger tree in front would help. When the weather warms up plant annuals near the front door to give it all a splash of color.

Nice looking home.


----------



## Bobleckis (Jan 11, 2017)

The door is actually a very dark purple, I was actually thinking of changing it out to a craftsman style door with a window on it to bring in some natural lighting. I personally am not the greatest at color coordination so I'm also looking for ideas of good colors to get that pop.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2017)

You want to be careful. The house looks fine as is. Curb appeal brings people in but does not sell the house. If the siding is dirty clean that up if the trim needs painting get it done.
Get after the lawn as soon as you can and get it looking the best in the area, pressure wash the walk and step..

Any thing in the area that has caught your eye, snap a picture and we could discuss the pros and cons of changes. You don't want to go above the neighborhood.

And


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 11, 2017)

With the storm door you deep purple door is kind of lost in the shade of your front porch.  With gray siding you can go with red.  Swapping out the light fixture above the garage would be an inexpensive upgrade.  The current light fixture is kind of small given the space.  That fixture would be better suited closer to the ground, like beside the garage door or front door.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2017)

Paint the storm door the same colour as the door.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS64t0PKEeA[/ame]


----------



## joecaption (Jan 11, 2017)

Something looks odd in those pictures about that center gable, is there really dark stains and circles on it?
You have fungus stains on the roof that need to go.
If I saw a purple door on a home I was looking to buy, I'd want a few bucks off knowing I was going to repaint it.
What's up with all those white stains in the driveway? Repairs?


----------



## Sparky617 (Jan 12, 2017)

> What's up with all those white stains in the driveway? Repairs?



I'd bet on Armor All from treating the tires.  Cleaning the roof is a good idea.


----------



## Bobleckis (Jan 12, 2017)

Not white stains just wet from some rain that came through.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

You didn't give us hints like what budget you had in mind or what your skill level is.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe a touch of color by replacing / repainting the shutters and the door. Other than that; flowers, flowers, flowers. Tulips and daffodils add an instant splash of color for not much money or effort.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2017)

This is vinyl siding with wood around the window and wood corners that give it a little better look. The latest is to use  wood thick enough to have a dado on the side to hide the J trim. The shingle look on the gable is also vinyl.
When you first see houses like this it fools the eye and tends to hide the fact that it is vinyl.


----------



## Bobleckis (Jan 13, 2017)

maybe something like this over the garage? I'm in the range of $750-$1k for exterior upgrades.


----------



## Bobleckis (Jan 13, 2017)

Any recommendations on cleaning up that exposed foundation? I'm very much a rookie when it comes to my skill level.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 13, 2017)

The light doesn't look all that bad, just the location. Should have been one on each side of the garage door.


----------



## DenisTheThief (Jan 16, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> Maybe a touch of color by replacing / repainting the shutters and the door. Other than that; flowers, flowers, flowers. Tulips and daffodils add an instant splash of color for not much money or effort.



I agree! Plant flowers. It's not hard and not expensive. And it will look good in the on-line photos!


----------



## Flyover (Jan 16, 2017)

nealtw said:


> The light doesn't look all that bad, just the location. Should have been one on each side of the garage door.


I agree. I think the size is pretty alright too; much bigger and it'd look weird, like "What's up with the giant spotlight over the garage? Is there a problem around here with people breaking into garages?"


----------



## Flyover (Jan 16, 2017)

Bigger shrubs in front of the picture window to the left. Maybe boxwood? They don't need to come up six feet or anything, but even coming up to the bottom of the window would give a sense of privacy and security that those little cabbage-sized shrubs do not.

Not sure what else I can think of...an angled flagpole off the front of the house maybe?

In general I think the house looks very nice.


----------

